# Wo kann ich ein Radon-Bike kaufen?



## angus666 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich würd mich für das Radon Swoop 7.0 interessieren.
Kann man Radon Bikes nur über den Versandhändler bike-discount.de bestellen, oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten ein neues Radon zu erwerben?

MFG Thomas


----------



## zett78 (13. Mai 2013)

angus666 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würd mich für das Swoop 7.0 interessieren.
> Nachdem ich jetz n paar Tage nach einem Händler gesucht habe, und nur auf den Online-shop bike-discount.de gestoßen bin und den Store in Bonn, wollt ich fragen, wo man den ausser diesem Online-shop ein Radon kaufen kann. (komme aus Nähe München)
> 
> MFG Thomas



Entweder im Store in Bonn oder online bei bike-discount.de

ggf. zum Service Partner liefern lassen

ist doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2013)

1: Online bei Bike-Discount (ohne Probefahrt)
2: Vorort in Bonn (mit Probefahrt)
3: Bei einem Service Partner in Deiner Nähe (sehr wahrscheinlich ohne Probefahrt da kein Lagerbestand sondern nur Service, daher immer nachfragen)


----------



## angus666 (13. Mai 2013)

ok super danke


----------

